# Anyone going to be in Vegas in September?



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

Going to be there for a bachelor party September 15th, wondering if any of the LLG's here like to meet up for a pseudo Herf? We can all make the pilgrimage to the Casa Fuente store in Caesars :w


----------

